# المضخات الهيدروليكيه



## فهد 7 (16 مارس 2009)

*بور بوينت المضخات الهيدروليكيه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مرفق اليكم بور بوينت يشرح المضخات الهيدروليكيه بطريقه بسيطه وجميله​ 
hydraulic pump ​ 
من حيث التصنيف والاستخدام والمميزات لكل نوع
اسال الله ان تستفيدوا منه 
ونسالكم الدعاء 
ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/93240768/9adbbd39/__online.html​


----------



## فهد 7 (16 مارس 2009)

اذا اعجبكم الموضوع راح ارفق بور بوينت يشرح الصمامات الهيدروليكيه بنفس الطريقه السابقه في الشرح 
تقبلو تحياتي 
( خاص بملتقى المهندسين العرب )​


----------



## amine1996 (13 أبريل 2009)

thanks a lot my friend


----------



## ehabnageh (16 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا يا فهد ...........استمر دايمااااا.....


----------



## علي ميكانيك (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووررررررر كلش اخوي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجعاري (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخ فهد على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (23 أبريل 2009)

عن جد موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدى داود (23 أبريل 2009)

اشكر ياشهد ونرجو إضافة الصمامات الهيدروليكية ايضا


----------



## ameur_ing (15 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر أخي على الملف الرائع


----------



## المهندس يحيى (15 مايو 2009)

بار ك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .. ننتظر الملف الثاني عن الصمامات


----------



## فهد 7 (16 مايو 2009)

مـشـكـورين على الردود الجميله يا اخوان
والحمدلله ان الموضوع اعجبكم.... واسال الله ان يتقبله مني 
وانشالله شرح الصمامات راح اعمل على انه يكون عندكم في اقرب وقت ممكن 
وراح ابدا اخصص وقت لإنجازه ... وسامحوني على التاخير في الرد بسبب انشغالي 
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترام 

اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم ​


----------



## أبو حسن2 (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
يرجى الاستعجال في الملفات الأخرى:77::77::77::75::75:


----------



## فهد 7 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*
هذا هو رابط التحميل .. والله ولي التوفيق 
http://www.4shared.com/file/142838267/75b69d99/yallahydraulic.html*​


----------



## فهد 7 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .. هذا العرض يشتمل على 

- Introduction.
- Advantage and disadvantage of hydraulic system.
- Component of hydraulic system.
- Kinds of pump.
- Non positive displacement pump.
- Centrifugal pump.
- Positive displacement pump.
- Gear pump.
- Vane pump..
- Piston pump.
- Lobe pump.
- Screw pump.
- Kinds of Valves.
- Directional control valves.
- Pressure control valves.
- Flow control valves.​


----------



## احسان الهي ظهير (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*عن جد موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ملك محمود (26 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks and looking for more


----------



## يامصبرالموعود2 (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmedshiko (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## فهد 7 (8 أبريل 2011)

:85:
الف شكر لكم جميعا ... واسال الله ان تعم الفائده للجميع
:85:​


----------



## fahd77 (18 أبريل 2011)

Excellent subject continue


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 يوليو 2011)

thankxxxxx


----------



## سعيد معمل (11 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## mawj.engineer (17 يوليو 2011)

_شكررررررررررررررررا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك يااخي_


----------

